# CL is raining Goldens today!



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I must be doing something wrong I only see one male recently posted HELP!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Bumping Up!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Capt Jack is interested by the looks of it... he can't see more than one that's why he's asking for your help!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I pm'ed him long ago! I bumped as there were 7 Goldens listed today.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

We're working on it thanks to Goldenmum!! (The Rescue I work with). Capt Jack, I'm going to PM you as well.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending prayers for these guys to be saved by some kind people.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Keep us posted on these guys!!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I was able to reach the owner this morning. 

She sold some yesterday--has a few left. I offered our assistance in taking them in ( the rescue) but she politely declined for now. I am to call back Sunday to see if she still has them and if so, she said she would turn them over to us. 

She is also the one with the 9 year old very dog aggressive female I posted in another thread. Sigh. 

I tried.....and she knows how to reach me if she changes her mind at any time. I will follow up Sunday as well, like she asked.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wagners Mom*

WAGNERS MOM

Thanks so much for trying to help them and please keep us posted!!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> WAGNERS MOM
> 
> Thanks so much for trying to help them and please keep us posted!!


I sure will.  

And thanks again to Goldenmum for being on top of it!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Just to let you all know...I tried back the owner a few times yesterday--and her mailbox was full, so I could not leave a message. Praying the rest of the dogs found good homes. Sigh. :/


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you for all your effort, she pulled the ad after you contacted her the first time. I pray those dogs all found good homes!


----------

